# mossy pond retrievers



## john.lee (Aug 15, 2011)

Anybody used brad arington with mossy pond retrievers?  Looking for good training in south Georgia


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 15, 2011)

PM incoming ...


----------



## NGaHunter (Aug 15, 2011)

Haven't used him, but have judged and ran hunt test with him.  Very good trainer


----------



## buckwheat_8 (Aug 15, 2011)

yes sir...great trainer and puts out great dogs


----------



## levi5002 (Aug 15, 2011)

I trained for and with brad for 2years and he is still a very close friend of mine. he is hands down one of the best, also if your concerned about hunt tests he has a very high success rate and abt 5-6 dogs(last i checked) in master national this year. but his gone dog program is awesome too. if you need more info just ask him....go down and train for a day and when you do tell him and lee tommy sends his best.


----------



## rholton (Aug 16, 2011)

I second what Tommy says. I have my second dog there now. I also spend several days each month there training with him. If you want more info or have anymore questions, you can call me. (229) 809-6459.


----------



## WIbowhunter (Aug 16, 2011)

My lab has been there a few months now.  Each week I go visit and always leave happy with how he is coming along with training.  I called Brad and went to check out the facility a few months before I took my dog and he gave me a demonstration of various dogs and different stages in their training to give me an idea of what I could expect.  I'm sure he'd be willing to do the same for you.  Good luck


----------



## rholton (Aug 17, 2011)

WIbowhunter said:


> My lab has been there a few months now.  Each week I go visit and always leave happy with how he is coming along with training.  I called Brad and went to check out the facility a few months before I took my dog and he gave me a demonstration of various dogs and different stages in their training to give me an idea of what I could expect.  I'm sure he'd be willing to do the same for you.  Good luck



Which dog is yours?


----------



## rholton (Aug 17, 2011)

Keep in mind that you do get what you pay for...cheaper isnt always better. His facilities are first rate. He is going to get the most out of your dog. He isnt going to give you a free dog like someone advertised that they would in the swap and sell. He is a pro. By that, I dont just mean he trains dogs for a living. I mean he acts like a professional, has really nice facilities (heated for winter) and he produces a great product.


----------

